# I found these questions on another site.



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

NC EET said:


> Are they a good starting point for learning what is useful to know in the field? I can over half of them off the top of my head right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good question

BUMP!


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

For schooling keep it going, but..
From my experience in industry, if your maintenance, you will have to be able to look through sub routines, and locate the area that has a problem, and be able to identify if the inputs, or the outputs are executing. 
As far as programming goes, we have an electrical engineer with a masters, that does all of the design, and programming. The machines on all of the jobs I have been on are very expensive, and the processes, if botched would cost thousands of dollars.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks man but I don't plan on being maintenance. I want to be the guy that is designing the program from scratch.

I've been working with Automation Direct, Seimens, and Allen Bradley plcs so far but only to do simple things. I want to focus my studies so that in 2-4 years I can say I have enough experience to build programs from scratch.

I also plan to start building PLC trainers from scratch for some brick(micro) and modular PLCs.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

NC EET said:


> Thanks man but I don't plan on being maintenance. I want to be the guy that is designing the program from scratch.
> 
> I've been working with Automation Direct, Seimens, and Allen Bradley plcs so far but only to do simple things. I want to focus my studies so that in 2-4 years I can say I have enough experience to build programs from scratch.
> 
> I also plan to start building PLC trainers from scratch for some brick(micro) and modular PLCs.


 Goals is set bro, you'll get there !!! I work for a system integrator part time and really enjoy it.


----------



## 04-20ma (Aug 21, 2011)

If anyone wants any of those answered, just post the question number and ill answer them.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I could answer maybe 1 correctly.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

04-20ma said:


> If anyone wants any of those answered, just post the question number and ill answer them.


Number 5 Analog, Digital, and ?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Is 8 yes? 

And u use a resistor in series?


----------



## 04-20ma (Aug 21, 2011)

dronai said:


> Number 5 Analog, Digital, and ?


Thermocouple, RTD, high speed counters.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

5-6

(120-24v discreet),analog,relay?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

#9. ------1


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

20----yes


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

04-20ma said:


> ...High speed counters...


 High speed counters? Are those cards that will take rapid pulsed inputs?


----------



## 04-20ma (Aug 21, 2011)

Big John said:


> High speed counters? Are those cards that will take rapid pulsed inputs?


Ya pretty much they can pick up very fast pulse widths. Say a normal discrete input can see a pulse width of 500msec, a high speed counter can pick up very fast pulses for say like 100msec and so on. A real world application would be a flow totalizer with a pulse output, that flow meter will have a k-factor say 23 689. So that meter will pulse 23 689 times per 0.1 of a m3 or whatever u have it set at.


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

Modicon has a card that will accept analog input from both 0-10V and 4-20mA depending on whether a jumper is used, to answer #s 7 & 8.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

MWayne said:


> Modicon has a card that will accept analog input from both 0-10V and 4-20mA depending on whether a jumper is used, to answer #s 7 & 8.


Or you could use the new cards that just require a change in the software settings.


----------

